

10 European Tech Events That YOU Should Attend - elie_CH
https://speakerdeck.com/elie/10-european-tech-events-that-you-should-attend

======
casca
#10 Hy! Berlin - [http://hy.co/](http://hy.co/) \- 3-4/June/2013

#9 Web2day Nantes - [http://www.web2day-nantes.org/](http://www.web2day-
nantes.org/) \- 16-17/May/2013

#8 Next Berlin - [http://nextberlin.eu/](http://nextberlin.eu/) \-
23-24/April/2013

#7 API Days - [http://apidays.io/](http://apidays.io/) \- 3-4/December/2012

#6 Take Off - [http://takeoffconf.com/](http://takeoffconf.com/) \-
17-18/January/2013

#5 dot Conferences -
[http://www.dotconferences.eu/](http://www.dotconferences.eu/) \- dotScale
7/June/2013, dotJS 2/December/2013, dotRB 18/October/2013

#4 le web - [http://www.leweb.co/](http://www.leweb.co/) \-
10-12/December/2013\. le web London 5-6/June/2013

#3 Dublin Web Summit -
[http://www.dublinwebsummit.com/](http://www.dublinwebsummit.com/) \-
30-31/October/2013

#2 Tech Open Air Berlin -
[http://www.toaberlin.com/](http://www.toaberlin.com/) \- 1-2/August/2013

#1 TNW -
[http://thenextweb.com/conference/europe/](http://thenextweb.com/conference/europe/)
\- 24-25/April/2014

Who thought that a slide deck was the best way to present this information?

~~~
hhjj
Someone tracking conversions :)

------
Peroni
Interesting that most of the well known UK events don't get a mention. HN
London is Europe's largest regular tech event for example.

Side-point: I've been to LeWeb a few times and I have yet to meet a single
person who felt the cost was justified.

~~~
noerps
Same with c3 in berlin.

~~~
elie_CH
I'd love to make it more exhaustive in the coming months. It will never be
perfect though!

------
hhjj
Top 10 list from a digital marketing manager...

~~~
elie_CH
There is a slide with 10 "tech events" more developer oriented :)

Any feedback is subjective, I just hope it will be useful for some folks!

